# Handy Dialer Opfer



## framehaus (9 März 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind eine Münchner TV Produktionsfirma und machen einen Bericht zum Thema " Handy Viren & Handy Dialer" für FOCUS TV.

*Wir suchen zur Zeit Menschen, die Opfer solcher Dialer & Viren geworden sind.
Bitt meldet Euch dochmal bei mir.*

Wir stehen auch in engem Kontakt zu Firmen die Antivirensoftware für genau diese Fälle basteln und der BSI bzw. Bundesnetzagentur.

*Alle Fälle dieser Art sind für uns interessant.*

Wäre nett, wenn  ihr mir Eure Kontaktdaten schicken könntet damit wir  mal telefonieren können.

Dieser Eintrag ist mit den Admins der Seite abgesprochen !!!

mfG

Sebastian  Bischel
Redaktion 
Framehaus GmbH

Adalperostraße 82
D-85737 Ismaning

Tel.    089/ 189 459 35
Mobil. 0177 / 33 68 410
Mail. [email protected]


----------

